# Revellogram just DOESN'T get it....



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Went to the Good Guys Hot Rod Show at O'Reilley (However the hell you spell it) Raceway Park in Indianapolis over the last weekend and walked past the "Make and Take" tables to see what was going on. The model that Revellogram was using....the F-117 Stealth Fighter.....Yeah, THAT'S car related.....I just shook my head. 

Steve


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Wow, really? They got the cool 34 Fords in Hot Wheels trim as well as regular box. Corvettes, Firetrucks, T600A, and the list goes on. 
Seems to me they don't want the affiliation anymore. That's too bad.
Chris


----------



## k357 (Apr 19, 2007)

My take on this is, it really doesn't matter what the kids are building AS LONG as they're BUILDING....


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

k357 said:


> My take on this is, it really doesn't matter what the kids are building AS LONG as they're BUILDING....


Right. But don't you think more of the youngsters at a car event would be interested in building a car?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

and revelogram ususally gives those kits for FREE for make and takes. At the least they are heavily discounted. Maybe those who put on the make and take did not ask for car kits or they just got what they got for free and did NOT complain!
THINK about it
maybe its not Revellogram that just doesnt get it..................


----------

